# Will Anubias Die in Bright Light ?



## nagukush

Hi Friends,

I have a few Anubias which I bought growing on small pieces of rocks. I just placed the rocks on my current rock pile to createa look of Anubias Growing on my Rock-Pile. It looks great but the Anubias are much closer to the water surface (than if they had been placed on the substrate) and are receiving a lot of direct bright light.

I read somewhere that they do well only in shaded / low-light conditions. Is this true ? Will my Anubias die if they continue to receive the bright light ?

I already see that they are not very happy. Leaves were much more healthy when I bought them, and are now truning a little yellowish / and looking as if they're going to dry-up...

Kindly guide me regarding this - Can I keep them in bright light or should I move them. They look great in this spot and I wish I could keep them like this...

Regards
Kush


----------



## houseofcards

Like most other plants they will grow faster in bright light. Anubias does't need dim areas to thrive. Lowlight plants just mean they will grow in lowlight conditions. 

That being said if you move them from one set of conditoins to another some existing leaves might not do well in the transitions, just cut those off. Remember with high light you need to have ferts, co2 in order.


----------



## Bert H

No your Anubias should not die in bright lighting. I have petites on wood 3 inches from the surface of a 50 and they're doing great. I also have barteri which grows up halfway to the top unshaded, also doing great. 

Did your plants come from an outside source? If so, they may just be telling you something is lacking in the water, or they're adjusting to the change of environment. Also if this is a new tank, and Anubias are all you have, you will probably have some algae issues until the tank matures unless your photoperiod is real short. HTH.


----------



## nagukush

Thanks a lot for the kind replies, Friends. I see a lot of Dark Green Spots on the leaves and the leaves look un-healthy... but otherwise they're doing well - I mean producing new leaves regularly etc

I also pour a little water jet on the leaves to dislodge any debris etc at every water change - is wiping of each leaf , everytime, necessary ? Actually the leaves are small and dont think I'll be able to wipe each one of them carefully everytime...

Kindly guide me on what should I do...Thanks again for caring...

Also please let me know on what is the best / enough light period at an average - I leave the lights on for about 12 to 14 hours - is this fine or should I reduce the time a little ?


----------



## bsmith

Here is a thread I started with my experience moving anubis from low light to highlight.

Anubis


----------



## Bert H

Green spot algae is often a sign of low phosphates. How do you dose your tank? IMHO, 12-14 hour photoperiod is too long, I would go with 8-10.


----------

